# 1080P?



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I downloaded the Hulk trailer and though the the picture quality was very comparable to my Blu-Ray. There are several movies listed that we may want to pay the $4.99 cost instead of buying the actual movie.

But how can you tell if the movie will be in 1080p or not? I clicked on several of them, but cannot find anything that shows 1080p.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There will be a 1080p icon next to 1080p content when it becomes fully available.


----------



## chrislsu (Nov 29, 2006)

When will 1080P be available on DirecTV?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I watched the 1080p trailer........and watched the 1080i movie and can tell everyone that I can tell a difference in clarity and sharpness with 1080p!!!

I'll start renting 1080p movies when they become availible..can't wait!!

HOW SOON .......1080p?


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

I am having problems with this preview displaying on my 1080p Sony SXRD 50in set that I have connected through HDMI cable ...any thoughts on why?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

GlennDio said:


> I am having problems with this preview displaying on my 1080p Sony SXRD 50in set that I have connected through HDMI cable ...any thoughts on why?


The A3000 series should work fine. Older sets only supported 1080/60p, which is the format used for video-based sources, such as video games, computers, and live TV.

Film-based sources are encoded for HD at 1080/24p, because film is a 24-frame-per-second format. Film-based Blu-Rays and the "1080p" VideoOnDemand from DirecTV, Dish, and eventually others, will be encoded at 1080/24p.

The problem is that older HDTVs don't support 1080/24p input signals AT ALL (requiring conversion by the source device to 1080/60i), while others can accept these signals but have display panels that only work at 60 Hz, which means that they have to internally convert the signal to 1080/60, which introduces timing problems, since 60 can't be divided by 24 evenly. This has ALWAYS been an issue when watching film-based content on TV, but the larger displays and higher resolution that is becoming common today, as well as the properties of non-CRT displays, can make it more noticable.

In 2007, the first consumer TVs were introduced that could display 24 fps content properly, by using displays that can be refreshed at a multiple of 24. Thus, by repeating each frame the same number of times that the refresh rate is a multiple of 24, each film frame is displayed for a total of exactly 1/24th of a second, restoring the proper cadence of the film and giving you back the "film look and feel" that you get at the movie theater.

This ability was brand new last year, and only available on a very few high-end TVs. In 2008, it became more widely available, being offered by most brand-name TV manufacturers on their upper-end models. Over the next few years, you can expect this to filter down to cheaper models until 3-4 years from now, it becomes a standard feature on all but the cheapest TVs. The same thing happened with "1080p" support, which was really 1080/60p support; it got introduced in a few high-end models, and "trickled down" to lower-end models over a 5 year period, until almost every TV made today support it.

For folks with older TVs, you can still watch this content, but first it will have to be converted into a format your TV supports, either by the source device (Blu-Ray player, sat receiver, etc.), or, if your TV accepts 1080/24p signals, by the TV itself. You don't get the full benefit of the format, but there IS still some benefit from the satellite VOD: these "1080p" VOD movies are encoded in a higher bitrate than is practical for standard broadcasts. That means less compression is used, so there are fewer compression artifiacts in high-motion scenes, and less washout of colors. In many cases, the sound is also less compressed, so you'll notice an improvement if you're using a good sound system.


----------



## clanger (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm also having a problem viewing the hulk trailer on my Sony 60" XBR2 sxrd. It's telling me the tv doesn't support the signal.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> I'm also having a problem viewing the hulk trailer on my Sony 60" XBR2 sxrd. It's telling me the tv doesn't support the signal.


Perhaps your tv doesn't support 1080p/24, but only 1080p/60. From what I have been reading, the 1080p output of the Hrxxx dvrs are 1080p/24. Don't ak me why Dtv decided to go with the less common format, since it seems most tv support 1080p/60. Maybe someone else can explain better then I have.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Don't ak me why Dtv decided to go with the less common format, since it seems most tv support 1080p/60. Maybe someone else can explain better then I have.


I'm pretty sure I did that 2 posts above yours... :sure:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BTW, if you're having problems with your TV, it would be much more helpful if you could post both the brand AND the model number of your TV.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

IIP said:


> I'm pretty sure I did that 2 posts above yours... :sure:


Ah..yes you did, and well written. Missed it...sorry, going to read your explaination now. Thanks.


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

IIP said:


> The A3000 series should work fine. Older sets only supported 1080/60p, which is the format used for video-based sources, such as video games, computers, and live TV.
> 
> Film-based sources are encoded for HD at 1080/24p, because film is a 24-frame-per-second format. Film-based Blu-Rays and the "1080p" VideoOnDemand from DirecTV, Dish, and eventually others, will be encoded at 1080/24p.


hey mine is an A2000 so that is right .... does that mean that if I get a blue ray player I wont get 1080p...I'll just get 1080i? albeit a very good 1080i


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you get a Blu-Ray player, then film-based content, which is encoded at 1080/24p, will have to be converted by the Blu-Ray player into 1080/60i or 1080/60p, whichever is the best that your TV supports. Video-based content that is already at 1080/60p or 720/60p will not have to be converted.

It is that conversion that the new technology *finally* allows to be avoided. The conversion of 24 fps to 60 fps has always been necessary, because until recently, all (NTSC) TVs were 60 Hz only, but always been undesirable because the frames couldn't be repeated (to fill 60 screen refreshes per second) at an even rate.

Ideally, each film frame would remain on screen for 1/24th of a second, like it is in the movie theater, but that isn't possible on a device that refeshes at 60 fps; 60 isn't divisible by 24 evenly. So, the compromise has always been to use a 3:2 refresh cadence. This means that the first frame is repeated 3 times, and the second frame repeated twice, and so on.

Because the odd-numbered frames are on the screen for a longer period of time than the even-numbered frames, this creates a visible problem called "judder." And while TV viewers have lived with this for 70+ years, higher resolutions, larger screen sizes, and new display technologies all conspire to make judder more apparent, which has led, finally, to newer TVs having the ability to refresh at rates that are even multiples of 24, eliminating judder.


----------



## WilsonFlyer (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey guys.

I finally added an A630 Sammy 52" to my stableand would like to see any content available on DTV (like the Hulk trailer). How do I get it? I can't find a recent thread about it.

Thanks,
bob


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

WilsonFlyer said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I finally added an A630 Sammy 52" to my stableand would like to see any content available on DTV (like the Hulk trailer). *How do I get it?* I can't find a recent thread about it.
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

WilsonFlyer said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I finally added an A630 Sammy 52" to my stableand would like to see any content available on DTV (like the Hulk trailer). How do I get it? I can't find a recent thread about it.
> 
> ...


Go to Channel 1100 and search (or scroll down) for "Test your 1080p with the HULK!"


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Go to Channel 1100 and search (or scroll down) for "Test your 1080p with the HULK!"


THX. I've been looking for channel 1080.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

First, you have to have an HD-DVR hooked to the Internet via Ethernet (or a wireless or powerline conversion).

Do a SEARCH (to search the Guide) and type in "TEST". This should locate the Hulk 1080/24p trailer. Download it. Before you watch it the first time, the receiver will test to see if your TV reports the ability to accept 1080/24p input signals. If the TV reports that it does, you'll be able to watch it in 1080/24p. If the TV doesn't report 1080/24p input capability, then the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i.

A few TV models DO accept 1080/24p input signals, but do not correctly report this capability when the HDCP handshake occurs. This can be "gotten around" by pressing the INFO button during the test, which you're only "supposed" to do if the test is successful. Of course, if you press INFO for a TV that doesn't support 1080/24p, then you'll have problems with the picture when you try to play 1080/24p downloads.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

FYI.. Doing a keyword search for 1080P and selecting all categories will supply you with a list of all things 1080P (and 1 or 2 extras....)


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Is "soon" getting closer? 

Bring on the 1080P/24hz programs


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Is "soon" getting closer?
> 
> Bring on the 1080P/24hz programs


It appears that "soon" is getting closer.
Check out the "1080p Programming" page from DirecTV. 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P5300034


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> It appears that "soon" is getting closer.
> Check out the "1080p Programming" page from DirecTV.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P5300034


cool..

the page states "_DIRECTV now presents select DIRECTV on DEMAND titles in 1080p. And stay tuned as our 1080p library continues to grow._"

Where is this "library"? I cannot find it....


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> In 2007, the first consumer TVs were introduced that could display 24 fps content properly


I got my Pioneer 1080p /24 TV in 2006


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

barryb said:


> I got my Pioneer 1080p /24 TV in 2006


What's the model number?

Likely it will accept 1080/24p signals, but doesn't display them at a refresh rate that's an even multiple of 24.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> What's the model number?
> 
> Likely it will accept 1080/24p signals, but doesn't display them at a refresh rate that's an even multiple of 24.


http://www.hometheatermag.com/plasmadisplays/0207pioneer/

3 times 24 = 72, and thats my refresh rate.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, so you own the one 2006 model that does a proper 24 fps refresh!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

For whatever interest it may have, my Samsung pn50a450, a 720p set, advertises the ability to accept 1080p/24 signals, and it does. I downloaded the Hulk 1080p trailer and played it. Two lights on my HR20 lit up for the 1080p signal, and the picture looked okay.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> Okay, so you own the one 2006 model that does a proper 24 fps refresh!


I knew what I was getting when I got it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

GregLee said:


> For whatever interest it may have, my Samsung pn50a450, a 720p set, advertises the ability to accept 1080p/24 signals, and it does. I downloaded the Hulk 1080p trailer and played it. Two lights on my HR20 lit up for the 1080p signal, and the picture looked okay.


Does the same thing on my 32" Samsung 780p, but it doesn't show it in all it's 1080p glory, it's converted to 780p by the TV.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

barryb said:


> I knew what I was getting when I got it.


You did very, very well! You may notice that I look a little green over here...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> cool..
> 
> the page states "_DIRECTV now presents select DIRECTV on DEMAND titles in 1080p. And stay tuned as our 1080p library continues to grow._"
> 
> Where is this "library"? I cannot find it....


My thoughts on this would be that they are working on the "library",but just haven't released it to the public yet.
I've snooped around a bit on DirecTV's site,but nothing is coming up for the "library" at this time.


----------



## mark44 (Dec 23, 2008)

Couple questions on this,
My new Sony Bravia displayed 1080/24p in the banner, so I suppose it supports 1080/24. In my HRDVR22 is have resolutions 1080i and 1080p and you can test the 1080p but cannot choose it as an output. Is that just there for future use? Is says you cannot choose 1080p from the "format" button. I turned on native and I assume the test trailer outputed at 1080/24p directly from the DVR, and was not changed by the tv itself, but, will ALL content be 1080/24p out of the DVR in the future or will the 1080p output of the DVR be 1080/60p for video content? Also, what happens with the new 120HZ displays? wouldn't that make judder even worse, not better as they claim?


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I also looked for this library, it has but 1 listing the hulk trailer.If anyone knows of others please let us know.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mark44 said:


> Couple questions on this,
> My new Sony Bravia displayed 1080/24p in the banner, so I suppose it supports 1080/24. In my HRDVR22 is have resolutions 1080i and 1080p and you can test the 1080p but cannot choose it as an output. Is that just there for future use? Is says you cannot choose 1080p from the "format" button.


When you download 1080p content, which for now is only the Hulk test trailer, it will initiate a test of your TV, and if you have a 2007/2008 Sony, it will pass and select 1080p for you, because your TV will support 1080/24p input signals.



> I turned on native and I assume the test trailer outputed at 1080/24p directly from the DVR, and was not changed by the tv itself, but, will ALL content be 1080/24p out of the DVR in the future or will the 1080p output of the DVR be 1080/60p for video content?


HD from the various networks is either 720p or 1080i. Those are the formats they send to everyone. No one broadcasts anything in 1080p. Thus, 1080p is limited to downloaded PPV 1080/24p content. Everything else will be 720p or 1080i if Native is ON, and will be converted to whatever resolution the receiver is set to with Native OFF, with 1080i being max.



> Also, what happens with the new 120HZ displays? wouldn't that make judder even worse, not better as they claim?


Judder is caused by trying to display a film source, which is 24 frames per second, on a 60 frame per second TV. 60 isn't evenly divisible by 24, so there is no way to display each film frame for 1/24th of a second, as it is intended to be seen. So, the way it's always been done is to repeat the first film frame 3 times, then the second film frame twice, the third 3 times, the fourth frame twice, and so on. So, the 12 odd-numbered film frames are shown 3 times each, and the 12 even-numbered film frames are shown 2 times each. 3x12=36 2x12=24 36+24=60. This is called a 3:2 cadence, and often called telecine.

But you can see the problem: odd-numbered frames are on the screen for too long (1/20th of a second) and the even-numbered frames aren't displayed for long enough (1/30th of a second). This creates judder, and on bigger, higher-def displays, it is more noticable than in the past.

The solution is for the TV to offer additional refresh rates other than 60 Hz; specifically, a resolution that was an even multiple of 24. And in the last couple of years, TVs have been available with displays that refresh at 48, 72, 96, or 120 Hz, in addition to the standard 60 Hz. At any of those resolutions, 24-frame content can be displayed by repeating each frame the same number of times that the refresh rate is a multiple of 24.

So, a 120 Hz TV should refresh 24p content by repeating each frame 5 times. 5x24=120. Or a 72 Hz TV would repeat each frame 3 times. 3x24=72.
This way, each film frame is displayed for exactly 1/24th of a second, just like in the movie theater. Judder is eliminated.

Note that all current TVs require that any motion stabilizer software, such as Sony's Motion Flow, be DISABLED in order to get proper 24p refresh.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IIP, how many times you already explained the 1080p/24 details ?

Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to your initial posts (not just one !) about this ? 
I'm guarantee you - the question will come each week while Dish/DTV still provide such movies.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> IIP, how many times you already explained the 1080p/24 details ?
> 
> Wouldn't be easy to provide URL to your initial posts (not just one !) about this ?
> I'm guarantee you - the question will come each week while Dish/DTV still provide such movies.


I know. The problem is that I can never seem to find the right post, so I end up re-typing it all, and each time I tell myself that this is going to be the last time... :lol:


----------



## highbar (Jan 8, 2009)

My Samsung 4665F Gets the 1080P signal just fine. Looks great! When I pushed the Hulk trailer play button, the clip started, the two rightmost lights lit on my HR23-700 and when I pushed the TV info button, the info screen showed 1080p at 24hz.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new thread was started about this in the HD DVR forum a little while ago,but I thought I would post the info in this thread too.
The full length film version (1 hour,53 minutes) of The Incredible Hulk appears to be available in 1080p on channel 1100 at this time.
It is available until 3/31/09.
Purchase price is $4.99.
If interested,go to channel 1100,select High-Def and scroll down the listings.The Hulk in 1080p is listed underneath Hellboy II.


----------



## vanthony (Jan 9, 2009)

IIP - You seem to be the most knowledgable about this subject. I am in the unfortunate group of folks that purchased a 1080P TV before 24P was introduced into TVs . When I purchased my TV, I knew nothing about 24P and thought I was spending the extra money to get something that would last. I purchased a Sony Bravia V series that only produces a 1080p/60 signal. 

I didn't realize this until after I purchased by Blu Ray bdps 350 player this christmas. Unfortunately my picture is not as smooth as I hoped and as the displays do at Best Buy. I was quite disheartened to learn that my 1080P that I have been talking up for a couple years is already out of date.

My question to you for everyone else in my situation, is it worth having a blu ray player if you can't get 24P?

Someone told me, "the best wine you could drink is the wine you like." In light of that, this question can be answered by me and by eveyone else. Personally, I do like the 1080P resolution and I can tell a difference. I also love the upconversion. I have actually strayed from buying DVDs over the last two years in anticipation of owning a blu ray player.

I guess I am looking for more technical reassurance that this purchase was still worth it. I am on the fence about perhaps bringing the Blu Ray player back since I can't maximize it's potential. I really wanted that realistic look that Spider Man 3 displayed at the store.

Your insight and opinion would be greatly appreciated and I hope to see your response. 

Sincerely,
The unfortunate 1080p/60 owner


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought a V series Bravia three years ago when they first came out and I have really enjoyed the set and the quality of its picture. I have a BluRay player and I think the picture is incredible, the judder people refer to are for eyes far more discernible than mine


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

vanthony said:


> My question to you for everyone else in my situation, is it worth having a blu ray player if you can't get 24P?


IMO, absolutely!

Of course, in the ideal world, your TV would do 24p perfectly, but you had 2-3 years more HD than most who waited had, so there is that.

Also, what would your alternative to Blu-Ray be? Up-converted 480p DVDs? They simply can't compare to a Blu-Ray, even one converted to 1080/60p (which your Blu-Ray player can do) or 1080/60i (which is the upper limit of the sat receiver when converting 1080/24p content). Blu-Ray still offers full resolution, mega bit-rates, and hi-def audio that isn't available anywhere else. And the prices of players and movies is coming down fast. Investing another cent in DVD is foolish at this point, especially given that your Blu-Ray player will do a great job of up-scaling the DVDs you already own.

And, at some point in the future, you'll probably migrate your current TV into another room and upgrade, and when that happens, would you rather your copy of The Dark Knight be on DVD or Blu-Ray? I thought so.

Last, do you really think that TVs won't continue to improve and add cool new features every year? We're still in the MIDDLE (not the end, but the middle) of the transition from standard def, which was around for 70+ years as the standard, to Hi-Def and digital. It'll be another 5 years minimum before things truly settle out. Your gear, which is darn good, will do you just fine until then.


----------



## vanthony (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my first time visiting the web site. Thank you both who responded so quickly with your opinions. I agree with what you have said and feel more confident in my decision to go Blu.

The upconversion is really nice and I can now feel comfortable purchasing new DVD's on the 1080P format.

So when Wolverine comes out late this year or when the next Harry Potter film comes out, I will be looking forward to the Blu Ray versions!

As a side note, I have searched forums on this website for a conversation about aspect ratios. I have been pleasantly suprised to see 1.85:1 on some blu rays as I am one for taking the full screen as best you can.

IIP, do you have any thoughts on 1.85:1 and do you think more new Blu Ray DVDs will come out in this format?

Thanks again,
Vanthony


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blu-Rays will use whatever Aspect Ratio the filmmaker selected, and directors focus and prioritize on the movie theater experience, not the home experience. Generally, they will use 2.35:1 for special effects or "epic" movies where the backgrounds are a big part of the story. 1.85:1 is usually used for dramas and comedies where it's all about the people, not the scenery.

The Dark Knight is one of the only movies to date that's been a little different: several scenes for TDK were shot in IMAX, which is 1.43:1 format, to allow more detail, and were cropped down to 2:35:1 for the movie theater prints. On the Blu-Ray, these scenes were only cropped down to 1.77:1, so you'll notice that on those IMAX scenes, your whole TV screen will be filled. I don't know of any other movie that's done this, but the result is that you actually get to see more of the shot than in the theater.

I wouldn't expect directors to shift everything to 1.85:1, though. From their perspective, the fact that a movie theater does 2.35:1 better than the home TV is to their advantage: it helps put behinds in movie theater seats, which is where they really want you to watch their movies.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Channel 1100 recently added 9 trailers free to view in 1080p.
They are listed as follows:

Eagle Eye
Ghost Town
Hellboy 2
Iron Man
Kung Fu Panda
Sukiyaki Western
The Women
Transsiberian
Tropic Thunder

The titles have the *HD 1080p* icon listed beside them.
I'm downloading some of them now to see if they are 1080p material.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like they are all 1080p/24. 

Played each one - 
Eagle Eye
Ghost Town
Hell Boy
Iron Man
Kung Fu Panda
Sukiyaki Western
The Woman
Transsiberian
Tropic Thunder

and all are 1080P/24 as reported by my Samsung LN46A630.

Video looks good!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Channel 1100 recently added 9 trailers free to view in 1080p.
> They are listed as follows:
> 
> Eagle Eye
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I'm downloading now too.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Looks like they are all 1080p/24.
> 
> Played each one -
> Eagle Eye
> ...


Picture quality looked great on these. However, not all were DD5.1

If and when I pay for a 1080P/24hz movie it best be DD5.1


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going home tonight to hook-up my ethernet cable, so I can start downloading DOD trailers and movies in 1080p.

I'm at work right now and can only view DTV's DOD titles on their web site. NOTHING...I SAY NOTHING...has a 1080p logo next to it on DTV's web site.

Is this normal? Do they only put the 1080p logo next to the titles when I searching for programs using my receiver?


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

What does the green circle with the checkmark next to some movies signify?


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

QUOTE=Paul A;1965640]What does the green circle with the checkmark next to some movies signify?[/QUOTE]

The title is already available in your movies now tab:eek2:


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, I see now. in the Top Movies Tab there is a Top Movies folder inside that I hadn't noticed before. Within that folder are the green checkmarked movies. Who Knew? You did, thanks, Paul


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

How much difference is there in quality between 1080i, VOD downloded 1080p/24 and Blu-ray?

DirecTV compresses down some of their channels--do they add no additional compression to 1080p/24 VOD?

How much better does not additionally compressed 
1080p/24 VOD look compared to the same movie that is 1080i and is additionally compressed like on HBO for example?


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

Artwood said:


> How much difference is there in quality between 1080i, VOD downloded 1080p/24 and Blu-ray?
> 
> DirecTV compresses down some of their channels--do they add no additional compression to 1080p/24 VOD?
> 
> ...


I downloaded six VOD 1080p trailers. I don't have Blu-ray to compare them to, but some of the trailers were no better than some 1080i movies that I've seen on HBO, SHO, MAX, etc. A few of them were slightly better, but I personally wouldn't notice the difference between 1080i & 1080p after a few minutes into a good movie.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

If on a scale of 1 to 10 Bluray is a 10, HBO in 1080i is a 5 and football on Fox in 720p is a 1, I would say that the 1080p/24 VOD downloads are about a 6 or 7.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

MountainMan10 said:


> If on a scale of 1 to 10 Bluray is a 10, HBO in 1080i is a 5 and football on Fox in 720p is a 1, I would say that the 1080p/24 VOD downloads are about a 6 or 7.


I agree. FOX NFL 720p blows and 1080p is a notch or two above HBO 1080i. Using your scale, I'd have to put The Tonight Show with Jay Leno in 1080i on NBC at about an 8. They must use state-of-the-art cameras.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

*This DIRECTV link (* http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P5300034*) states*:

"DIRECTV *now *presents select DIRECTV on DEMAND titles in 1080p. And stay tuned as our 1080p *library *continues to grow."

Where are these movies? Where is this library? If I'm an average Joe looking for a provider and I read this, to me it sounds like DIRECTV has a 1080P library. The keyword "now" leads me to believe it's live. Does several "trailers" constitute a library? The web page is very deceptive.....


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Dish has free 1080p shows will direct tv do the same when they get 1080p up?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/ipVOD_howToOrder/default.aspx


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bighoopla said:


> I agree. FOX NFL 720p blows and 1080p is a notch or two above HBO 1080i. Using your scale, I'd have to put The Tonight Show with Jay Leno in 1080i on NBC at about an 8. They must use state-of-the-art cameras.


The Tonight Show has long been NBCs "leading technology" platform, and was the first network show to go to HD, FIVE YEARS AGO. It's hard to believe it was that long ago, but it was. The production staff has had longer than anyone to learn the ins and outs of HD production, and it's a very controlled environment that's good for testing new things.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

So is it Directv's plan to only do 1080p over DOD (internet)? Or possibly via satellite as well?

I'm also curious as to the average download size of a 1080p movie.... if you compare a blueray movie which is 20-30gb on disc... curious how this will affect bandwidth caps with people's ISPs.

How large 1 hour of Directv's mpeg4 HD 1080i 5gb? If you double that for 1080p you would get 10gb, for a 2 hour movie 20gb?

I have a fast internet connection so thats not a problem for me and I currently have no monthly bandwidth cap, but my ISP (AT&T) is planning to implement one in the future @ 150gb (maybe 1 year or so from now).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

quik said:


> So is it Directv's plan to only do 1080p over DOD (internet)? Or possibly via satellite as well?


Internet ONLY. There isn't enough sat bandwidth for it, at the bitrates they are using for DoD, without reducing channels.

As downloading HD movies becomes more common, bandwidth issues and download caps ARE going to be a problem for most people, which is why it will be a long time before disc-based media (i.e., Blu-Ray) will be replaced by downloads, though downloads will likely be the primary method eventually (a decade or more). In 2 years, you'll be able to fit 64GB on a MicroSD card, but it will probably be 4 years before they'll be cheap enough ($5 or so) to make them the format of choice.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

IIP said:


> Internet ONLY. There isn't enough sat bandwidth for it, at the bitrates they are using for DoD, without reducing channels.
> 
> As downloading HD movies becomes more common, bandwidth issues and download caps ARE going to be a problem for most people, which is why it will be a long time before disc-based media (i.e., Blu-Ray) will be replaced by downloads, though downloads will likely be the primary method eventually (a decade or more). In 2 years, you'll be able to fit 64GB on a MicroSD card, but it will probably be 4 years before they'll be cheap enough ($5 or so) to make them the format of choice.


Ok thanks. Couldn't they just combine say two PPV HD channel's bandwidth somehow and make it act as 1 1080p HD PPV channel? If they could I they would still only have enough room for a few of those, and that would limit the selection greatly.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

They could do that, but as you state, they would be giving up a whole second channel, and they obviously don't feel that it's worth the tradeoff. Given the relatively small (but rapidly growning) number of people with TVs that suppor 1080/24p signals, I'd agree.

Also, people would suddenly decide that they NEEDED *their* favorite programming in 1080p. And most content isn't supplied that way anyway.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

Very true, I know that I would lol.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

quik said:


> Ok thanks. Couldn't they just combine say two PPV HD channel's bandwidth somehow and make it act as 1 1080p HD PPV channel? If they could I they would still only have enough room for a few of those, and that would limit the selection greatly.


They can do that for PUSH PPV HD but will they have the room on the DRV for 10 1080P movies in movies now?


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

IIP said:


> Internet ONLY. There isn't enough sat bandwidth for it, at the bitrates they are using for DoD, without reducing channels.


1080p24 needs *less* bandwidth for the "same quality" as a 1080i stream. We're not talking about 1080p60 here!

- LoopinFool


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LoopinFool said:


> 1080p24 needs *less* bandwidth for the "same quality" as a 1080i stream. We're not talking about 1080p60 here!
> 
> - LoopinFool


Could be, but if you take Dish ( at least we can measure its FVODs ), the 1080p movies making 15 Mbps video stream from files saved overnight. It will cost 3x HD PPV [H.264] online actually. That's happen because of an attempt to defeat Blu-Ray. They need make it more attractive as possible.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

LoopinFool said:


> 1080p24 needs *less* bandwidth for the "same quality" as a 1080i stream. We're not talking about 1080p60 here!
> 
> - LoopinFool


Not true. At the same quality, a 1080/24p movie encoded at 1080/60i has only a tiny amount of additional information vs. the original 1080/24p source. The difference is pretty negigible.

BUT... all things are NOT equal. The 1080/24p DoD movies are offered at a substantially-increased bitrate compared to anything that is broadcast via satellite, which is the biggest reason why they look and sound better. It still isn't Blu-Ray quality, but it's about half-way between normal broadcast and Blu-Ray (with audio limited to DolbyDigital). The native progressive scan eliminates interlacing artifacts, but that's a minor issue compared to the larger bitrate.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"_The 1080/24p DoD movies are offered at a substantially-increased bitrate_" - is there any real measured data ? I don't recall such posts about DTV DoD movies here.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

IIP said:


> The Tonight Show has long been NBCs "leading technology" platform, and was the first network show to go to HD, FIVE YEARS AGO.


Actually, it's been nearly 10 years.

From Wikipedia (and my memory as a 2nd source):
"On April 26, 1999, the show began broadcasting in 1080i HDTV, becoming the first American nightly talk show to be shot in high definition."


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have the 1080p trailers disappeared? I have searched and can not find them. Thanks.

J


----------



## L.E.S. Ghoul (Mar 22, 2009)

Justin23 said:


> Have the 1080p trailers disappeared? I have searched and can not find them. Thanks.
> 
> J


I can't find them either!


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

L.E.S. Ghoul said:


> I can't find them either!


just got my new 1080p hooked up and would sure like to see 1080p in action.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Dark Knight full length film is now available in 1080p on channel 1100.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

How about that, there is a 1080p selection in the website guide filter now. First time I remember seeing that. 
Guess I'll pass on the PPV, got the Blu-ray sitting there from Netflix.


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

dettxw said:


> How about that, there is a 1080p selection in the website guide filter now. First time I remember seeing that.
> Guess I'll pass on the PPV, got the Blu-ray sitting there from Netflix.


Can't find this. 
DirecTV.com -> On Demand -> Movies -> Filter by .... nothing about 1080p
Help?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks like 1080p material is "ready for prime time" now.
Channel 1100 has updated the 1080p selections.
There are now 32 movies available in 1080p.
Each title has the *1080p* icon listed beside it. 
Here is how I found them.

Go to channel 1100.
Select *High-Def*.
Select *1080p*.
The 32 titles will show up after selecting *1080p*.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

There's also a 1080p format filter on the online VOD listing. 

33 1080p movies show up there.

All PPVs though.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Please continue here


----------

